# Momo8 Bird Tablet - English dictionary help.



## StacieBee (Aug 25, 2012)

I bought a Momo8 Bird tablet from Amazon and when it came, I realised it originated from China. I managed to find my way through the settings to change it to the English language but I can't seem to get the English dictionary to work. It's all a little confusing as almost every word I type is noted as having a spelling error (by a red line underneath it) and when I go to see the alternatives it suggests, it is offering extended versions of the original word. For example - I type 'how' and it suggests 'how'd, how'll, how's, how've and had'. It does this with virtually every word I type and often, it has no suggestions at all. Now, I don't *need* spell check for such basic words but I'd appreciate it being there (reliably) for the more complicated words I might choose to use from time to time.
I've been back into the settings to ensure that everything is set to the English language pack and it is, except for one setting that won't allow me to change it from 'Japanese IME'. The tick selection box is ticked but faded out so that I can't untick it. When I go into the settings for that one, it says there is a Japanese User Dictionary and an English User Dictionary (both with prompts saying I can list/add/edit/delete words) but when I select either of them, an error box pops up saying "Unfortunately, OpenWnn has stopped." and it kicks me back to the previous screen.

I'm sure it has something to do with this but don't know how to proceed from here.
Thanks in advance for any help on fixing this. If any more information is needed, I'll be happy to oblige. I can't remember if I said this earlier but it's on Android 4.0.4. Thanks.


----------



## StacieBee (Aug 25, 2012)

Surely someone out there can help me?


----------



## Psych0-Smil3s (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm not positive but you MIGHT be able to use "gingerbreak" with a k and root it then attempt to edit that setting. Rooting permits you additional admin rights if you will


----------



## StacieBee (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi, thanks for your reply but that means absolutely nothing to me. I was hoping it would be something as simple as "just download the English dictionary pack again from here ...". I'll have a look into what you've suggested.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well the only thing you could do that wouldnt require Root access would be to download a different keyboard that has English dictionary built in.

something like SwiftKey, GOKeyboard, Thumb Keyboard or any of the others out there that will allow you to install the English Dictionary. Sadly not many will know how to get it done with the default keyboard unless we purchase the device ourselves. As you said, it is based out of China and not normally available to the USA. So no way we could know of the internal settings on the device without having it ourselves.

If your under Settings>Language and Keyboard, if it says US English, then that is all you will get. That is the English Dictionary and you will have to live with the quirks of the spell checker unless you replace the keyboard.


----------

